# Ears are giving me anxiety...HELP!



## CandyMarie012 (Jan 15, 2015)

I have total anxiety over my white German shepherd puppy's ears. He is left alone a little over 8 hours a day in his crate where he constantly sleeps and lays on his ears. He is growing so big and at one point each ear was up once and then now they are as low as can be for almost 2 months now. He is almost 16 weeks and I am fearful his ears are damanged from his crate.... And from banging his ears on walls and doors. Please let me know your thoughts... If his ears are damanged can surgery fix this? I posted two pictures below for you.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't think being in the crate or banging his head has anything to do with the ears. Most puppies spend lots of time in crates and they are all clumsy and bang themselves up. Constant rubbing and playing with the ears (by people) may cause them not to stand...others think it is all genetic. 

You can try taping them, there are plenty of "how to" posts and videos. 

16wks is still young, your dog is probably teething and I recall reading that during the teething phase the ears do weird things.


----------



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure those ears will stand, he's got a strong base. 
even if you have to assist them, people have had luck gluing breathe right strips on the weak points in the ears.
You may want to wait until he's done teething though(after all his adult teeth are in)


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

It's nothing you or your puppy has done. They aren't damaged and he's way to young to worry about. Like the post above, I think they will come up as they do look strong at the base. Lots of chewing will help.

Be patient, worrying won't change anything ?


----------



## CandyMarie012 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you for your responses and wise words . Yeah, you are totally right about worrying! I just want my big boy to be healthy and normal... Regardless, I love him ears down or up. I have been giving him an elk antler, 3 tablespoons of yogurt twice a day, and chewy treats in hopes that will strength his ears. It will be a huge celebration if his ears go up . If you have any suggestions or comments please feel free to keep them coming


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

CandyMarie012 said:


> Thank you for your responses and wise words . Yeah, you are totally right about worrying! I just want my big boy to be healthy and normal... Regardless, I love him ears down or up. I have been giving him an elk antler, 3 tablespoons of yogurt twice a day, and chewy treats in hopes that will strength his ears. It will be a huge celebration if his ears go up . If you have any suggestions or comments please feel free to keep them coming


My pup had "tepee ears" for the longest time. I gave her some half/cut knuckle bones and her muscles got strong quick. Her ears separated about 8 days later.


----------



## CandyMarie012 (Jan 15, 2015)

That's awesome 8 days later they changed so quickly! I am so happy for you and your pup! What are knuckle bones?


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

He is still very young. I think the general rule is, if they have been up, they will go up again.

Just a heads up. I have read a few bad things about elk antlers for puppies being bad. Check into it.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

CandyMarie012 said:


> That's awesome 8 days later they changed so quickly! I am so happy for you and your pup! What are knuckle bones?


They're just beef joint bones. They have a rounded ball shape socket that is semi soft. Every meat cutter knows what they are if you ask for them. You have to be careful when they are teething because they will teeth and bleed and keep on chewing.

When mine was in teething, I kept a close watch and only gave her the bone a couple of times per day for 15-20 minutes. If you see red on the bone, take it away for a day or so cause she probably lost a baby tooth on it.


----------



## CandyMarie012 (Jan 15, 2015)

I was skeptical at first about the elk antler, but the trainer I talked to said it would be good. I read about it breaking his teeth possibly though . No more antler if that's the case. Thank you for the helpful information Stonevintage.


----------

